# wie installiert man java 6 unter ubuntu 6



## ubuntu (6. Jan 2007)

hat jemand ne ahnung wie das funzt?


----------



## Wildcard (6. Jan 2007)

Das Paket sollte sun-java6-jre bzw. jdk heißen.


----------



## millinär (6. Jan 2007)

ja aber im ubuntu wiki steht das dass nicht funzt 

linux suckt einfach


----------



## Kosh (7. Jan 2007)

Schau mal hier, vielleicht hilft es dir weiter 

Java6 Ubuntu


----------



## bn (1. Feb 2007)

millinär hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ja aber im ubuntu wiki steht das dass nicht funzt
> 
> linux suckt einfach



uuh *heul* warum ist linux nicht so wie windows... weil es nicht so wie windows ist, suckt es einfach.. klar 

wenn du mit linux nicht klar kommst, dann benutze doch wieder windows


(hatte leider keine zeit mich anzumelden, bin nur beim googlen hierauf gestoßen)


----------



## byte (2. Feb 2007)

Du googlest also nach "linux suckt", um dort dann rumzutrollen? 2-thumbs-up


----------



## Beni (2. Feb 2007)

Also ich hab das Teil runtergeladen (von der Sun-Seite), entpackt, und mit "ln -s ..." einen Link angelegt (wäre ich nicht gerade in Windows, könnte ich dir sogar den Pfad angeben). Jedenfalls keine Hexerei :wink:


----------



## striker2150 (23. Mai 2007)

Der Debian way ist das Packet java-package. Man muss vorher den Java6 installer von der Sun Homepage downladen. Dann baut das Package aus dem Sun Installer automatisch ein Debian Package und installiert es. Das ist der most easy way und man hat ein Debian Package, was das entfernen der Software nachher um einiges einfacher macht.

Sollte auch unter Ubuntu klappen.


----------



## Wildcard (23. Mai 2007)

Bei Ubuntu bekommst du's direkt aus den Repositorys.
einfach über apt-get oder Synaptic installieren.


----------

